# Finalizing Loft Design before implementation...



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

Finalizing Loft Design before implementation...

Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated. 

my concern is the Nest boxes, if they are good enough for the sizes... Total floor area of each nest rooms is 1ft X 1.5ft and 1ft tall. Total of 6 rooms


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Think they are too small.


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

do you thing 1.5ft x 1.5ft and 1.5ft tall would be safe enough?


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

I reckon 2ft wide x 1ft deep x 1ft high minimum. But only if drinkers and feeders are mounted on the outside. Because by the time you include nests, feeders, drinkers, 2 young birds and 2 old birds, there is not much room left. 

If you don't plan on locking birds in there, then it should work. But you may need to lock a pair up for a week or so, and it could be a bit crowded? 

Don't go out and buy six pair of birds, because by next year you may have 40, and then you will need another loft. Start with maybe 2 pairs and see how you go.


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks for the info sir..  I am only planing on having 2 to 3 pairs and start from there.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I hope you haven't started. Your loft messurement is off by 6 inches compared to your aviary (top view).


----------

